# How many Jars?  what size



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2008)

Can I use old spaggettii sauce jars?


----------



## King Bud (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep, those will work. 
Anything with a screw-on lid, will likely work.
I used 1/2 pint standard canning jars, but that's just what I had laying around.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 16, 2008)

I started with spaghettisauce jars but found they maintain a smell regardless of how thoroughly I washed. So I looked @ mason jars @ walmart and got a dozen 1/2 liter jars for 5 buck. Actually I bought two boxes. Theyre actually cheaper than the spaghetti sauce


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> I started with spaghettisauce jars but found they maintain a smell regardless of how thoroughly I washed. So I looked @ mason jars @ walmart and got a dozen 1/2 liter jars for 5 buck. Actually I bought two boxes. Theyre actually cheaper than the spaghetti sauce


 
Oh But we love spaghettii gang...But I have swiped some Mason jars from my Moms House... just want to be sure to have enough when Harvest comes:hubba:


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 16, 2008)

Those jars will work well.  Just need a decent seal.  A case of mason jars is soo cheap, almost anywhere you find them.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=27


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2008)

I think I'm going wally world.Sunday


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Mar 6, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> I think I'm going wally world.Sunday



Keep in mind canning jars are a seasonal item, best of luck to you.


----------



## red_ss (Mar 7, 2008)

what about the freez bags? would they keep my smoke fresh?


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 7, 2008)

These are a few of my cure jars.


----------



## BenDover (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice widowmaker! Where did you find those? 

:joint:


----------



## jomchimpo (Mar 8, 2008)

In what season are mason jars sold?


----------



## mendo local (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree with the gallon zip lock bag, Thats what I use all the time with no problems.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> These are a few of my cure jars.


 
Hey Widow..Thanks where could a guy like me get his Hands on some of those jars?  Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2008)

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> In what season are mason jars sold?


 
Maybe the GLASS season...:rofl: ....I found some at the food store and baught a case of 12..


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Widow..Thanks where could a guy like me get his Hands on some of those jars?  Thanks



I got them from a place that only ships to europe so i'm not sure


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey widowmaker...why are your jars empty?


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

cus its not dry yet

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=50993&d=1204925302


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW Widow those Ladies Look Nice what you got in there..8 ladies?...I just put mine into Jars last night...


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> WOW Widow those Ladies Look Nice what you got in there..8 ladies?...I just put mine into Jars last night...



errr......

50ish


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> These are a few of my cure jars.


 
Ok u got to tell on urself!!!!!!! Now lol 

where did u get those jars with th MJ leaf on them?? I Want some...


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

I could tell you, but then i would probably have to kill you


----------



## G_48911 (Mar 16, 2008)

you can get them jars year round at walmart.i work at a grocery store and they sell so bad during the winter that we took them off the shelf for other stuff (that'll actually sell) some stores  do this during the winter months...some dont.i know that meijers and walmart keep them in stock.
anyways,cant wait to be filling my jars with some good sticky green. later


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 17, 2008)

Get like the plastic jars with the pop top things with lil metal lever u switch it with very useful in curing bud


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 17, 2008)

ok here it is what im talking about except its plastic


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 17, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=27


 
Thank i just found my new beer bottles :hubba:    :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello friends..took me a while to find this thread..the answer to my own ? is as many as it takes...I started with a case of 12 (quart size) and now need to buy more.. ..I have been useing an average of 2 jars per plant...1 jar holdng about an ounce dry...oh and I have 3 jars from my first Harvest in the Wine Sella..(Top44)..anyway this question has been answered ...THANKS


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice! Don't let them fall...


----------

